# WYOTECH ! WHY WHY WHY ?



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Why are so many people going to this school ? Its seems as tho everyone & they grandma are going to this school to be these awsome painters & tip top bodymen or something.......

I would like to know who is out there telling these people that THEY are the ones who will take over the customizing field & they will becoeme the next best thing since sliced cheese............

I know about 4 people in town going to this school & paying close to 30K to go to this school & they think that they will be these customizing wizards when they get out ...... To be honest with ya - Half of them people are still going to be dumber than a box of nails & still wont be able to do what it takes ....... They think that the schooling will make them become Jesse James or some shit!!!!!!

Why not save the money & take a few classes at a local college program or maybe even get off of thier asses & do an apprentise type of deal -- like a tattoo artist would consider ......... I honestly believe that it is a waste of time & money to enroll in these classes ......... You can get a Job at a local autobody shop & learn that way & get paid at the same time -- Not pay money ......... 


Who is out there promoting this school ??? they are doing a damn good job but, I dont see a graduate getting that much more money for a salary over somone who has the knack for doing autobody or customization ....... Lets face it -- We all know Some have it & some dont !!!!!!!!!!!! Its something that comes natural in life !!




I know people who went to school for Autobody & custom work & they still cannot fabricate anything for the love of god OR mix a batch of bondo without getting the shit all over the place ........... You have it or you dont...................


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Althought schooling is good for those who NEED to expand thier knack for custom work in order to have a better perspective on the business side if things......... Thats all i can see its good for .....


What do you guys think about my Opinion ......????? Im not cutting down anyone who is attending these classes & such - I would like to know why ??


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

its like going to Devry or ITT TEch, never understood it either. you are there 3 years and you pay a grip. i guess some see it as an "easier" way out. a jc aa tech degree goes further in industry


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Interesting.............You see I went to ITT tech cuz I loved electronics........paid nearly 30g's for my electronics degree (painting is my "hobby" )

One thing I notice is that we started the class with nearly 40 students.......at graduation there were only 5 of us fromt he original starting class


Now for wyotech........I know of 3 guys who went to that school for body/pain and other stuff.......

2 of the guys came to me after graduating with lots of questions, cuz they were having lots of probs now that they were out on there own......one of them straight up told me he learned more from me in 2 months then the 2 years he was at whotech........my other friend used to do paint and body befor going to school, but sence he got out he has consentrated on other autowork :dunno:

I do know of 1 guy who came out doing good from that school, but then again he was allready good to begin with :dunno:


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

i looked into going and found out that they have a lot to offer when it comes to learning custimizing ride, althought the teach these classes they are not there main corses and and you can only take one with your main corse. the school is 23000 for a 9 month term and you can add more classes for 8000 each.. the school is not designed to make you some great fabricator... if you ant got skills you ant got skills, you know waht i mean. but you can walk off the campouse and get a job at bmw or any car company you want.. and there top grade mostly go into the nascar cercit somewhere... all and all its a good school if you want to learn how to work on cars but it wont make tern you into the king shit fabricatorn that these people think it will.. i have an appontment to meat and visit the campouse on the 1st and will hit you back if the say aything that hits home ...later


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

double post


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

when i went to highschool auto nashville auto deisel came in to talk...i was impressed to say the least with the cars in there scrap book and they were dirt cheap...


----------



## isprayum (Nov 28, 2004)

Wyotech is a load of crap. The plan sounds good, paint, body, even upholstery. What they dont tell you is that they just want to lure you in with the custom stuff, then train you to be a diesel tech. thats it. fuckin fleet repair, thats what wyo pumps out. 

That said, some people obviously do shine, and will take the ball and run with it, in the custom field. Around here, it Barrons institute, 30g's to go and they dont teach crap. 

Do what I did, I went to the best body shop in this half of the state, and applied for a job with zero experience. Now I paint cars 50 hrs a week, and have more experience than most. I painted 5 different jobs today. better than factory finish. Also got the booth filled with a fireball flake cavalier tonight. gonna get sprayed later this evening. If I ever get back there. 

Fuk wyotech


----------



## san 312 (Apr 30, 2004)

No school will make you a master auto body tech ........ You have to practice what you have learned in class, I was going to go to U.T.I but they didnt offer a body and fender course in chicago, So I did my homework and went to a community college and ended up saving $25,000 in the long run! To anwser the orignal question who is promoting these schools, they show info on them doing episodes of monster garage, american hotrod, horse power tv etc..... So naturally anyone who is into these type of shows see this and the light bulb goes on.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

wyotech :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: i learn more from renton tech here and it $26,000 less


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Great respone from everyone ...... I am learning as i read these other alternate schooling & where the advertising comes from that Lures in young people ...


There was a Airbrush seminar up here in Minnesota that was held By an automotive paint supplier & it costed $40 to go...... Althought My buddy who owns the largest Custom Import shop up here in Northern Minnesota payed for me to go, I ended up very diassapointed..........

There was about 40-50 people in the seminar that were at this seminar who had NO idea about painting cars & airbrush work for that matter ... 

It was supposed to be an advanced class & it wasnt at all..... It was a waste of time in my mind , Althought it had free eats & soft drinks available........... Anyways, I see these people all the time around me that simply dont know cars , Custom work or custom piant & yet they think they can do it as a business........... Some of these people dont know what colors look good & work off of eachother & what Clashes !!!! 

Someone needs to tell these Victims that schooling is not the main route that should be taken ... 1/2 the people who even go to school in the first place still dont know shit after they graduate..... 2 years in school for turning a wrench & yet they dont know how to bleed brakes or get piston to TDC ......... 2 years in school for painting & they still dont know how to mask off a damn window ...........


If you have the Knack - you can do it !!!!!! If not - Get a job.......


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

my comments werent meant to offend. just things ive seen over the years of schooling and in engineering/tech work field. know/known about dozen people who went to ITT (one of my good friends and a professor use to teach at ITT down the street from my campus) and Devry and went back to school (some classmates of mine) to purse their four year degree. Devry seemed to be the more expensive with some saying 20-25k a year of debt. one of my friends wound up doing much better with his AA .here in cali, if you want an engineering job, all about having your diploma saying ABET. people are right, you learn more when you are out, but good to have a sound building block. if you know what you are doing, degree or not, doesnt matter to me. i respect talented people, i know a lot of fellow engineers who dont know much about anything and technicians (and some people who dont even have formal higher education) who know more then i do (why i even use to apply for tech positions). my comments were geared more to those who think some schools are an "easier" or more "lucrative" alternative.

for me in the end all that matters is youre competent and you dont slack. but most of us still have that pride about where we came from


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

i was considering wyotech a few years ago.... but i decided that im gonna take classes at new england tech, which is alot closer and cheaper.....

the reason im going to tech school is just for the knowledge and the degree.. im not taking refinishing classes (painting), but im still considering taking some when im done, just so when im done, i'd get my liscense, and id be able to get insurance jobs and shit.......

so im paying for it hoping that the money will come back at least triple later on..

also, i've noticed the people going to wyotech increase lately... probably cause everybody thinks that if they go there, they'll graduate and have a shop and clientel lined up at their door.... :dunno:


----------



## mrmagic84 (Oct 1, 2004)

my boy is going their in a few months. but he only going because he got the gi bill from the army and he is pretty much going for free. he says might as well go since the army ruined his life, he needs to get out of it as much as possible. IM going to nashville auto diesel commege in a year and a half to two years for the same reason. plus after spending the last few years of my life betwenn iraq and everywhere else i coukd use alittle refresher since ill probaly be spending the next year in iraq again.


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

I was a graduate of UTI (Un-Trained Idiots) in Houston, TX. Something similar to Wyo-tech, especially price wise. I saw so many spoiled mama's boys up there with 10 grand dumped into this engine and 5,000 dumped on an airbag setup, 2003 this, and 2004 that, and these were KIDS!!! fresh out of high school and while the training was good (for those who payed attention!), the price was steep. Some of these kids had their parents pay the FULL RIDE for them to go here, and what do they do? they barely even show up to class!!! and when they were there, it was just like freakin' high school. Nothing but class clowns. Hell I got 10 years to pay this load of crap off and I had to fucking babysit on the side, telling stupid mofo's to shut the hell up while the instructor was talking (hell, If i was stupid enuff to pay 20 grand for this crap, I want the WHOLE 20 grand worth of skills) My problem was trying to do the work with 4 or 5 dumbasses playing tag around the paint shop. I finally snapped about 6 weeks before graduation and beat the living shit out of one of the students, lol. I got kicked out for being a "danger to society" while the other dumbfukk graduated with a black eye and teeth missing. I appealed and fought my way back in and graduated with honors, but I could have done something else. My younger brother was a jack-off thru that school as well, and now he's a Telemarketer with 20,000 in loans to pay back. If you ask me, it was the worst and most expensive mistake I EVER MADE!!!


----------



## laidyota (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Jan 21 2005, 05:06 PM
> *when i went to highschool auto nashville auto deisel came in to talk...i was impressed to say the least with the cars in there scrap book and they were dirt cheap...
> [snapback]2629872[/snapback]​*


I am 15, and a freshman in highschool. I am HOPEFULLY goin to NADC. Do you know how much it was? They came to my school and I signed up for the mailing list but havent got anything yet, and it was hella long ago.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

laid, keep your options open. dont get set on doing just one thing. work hard in school, get good grades and weigh your options. if in the end that is still what you want to do, go for it. but its good you are getting info now and seeing how it is


----------



## JUICED85CUTLASS (Jul 13, 2004)

NADC SUCKS :thumbsdown: I went there back in 94 with general mechanics knowledge and came out with general mechanics knowledge and a hurt wallet. If you have another choice take it. When I went it was about 20,000 to 30,000 Thats for the auto &diesel .I don't know about the paint &body?


----------



## lukedogg (Aug 24, 2003)

a local community college has a program for high schoolers to go there and take collision repair classes, auto tech classes, digital media, engineering, etc. I am going to it and it is awesome. I dont even have to pay for books. Eveything is free. They even bought my uniform for the class.

Whats good about it is you even get trained on the frame machine.


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

ok, well, im actually in the middle of my schoolin at wyotech here in Pennsylvania right now. 

lets see, where to start. first of all. i have always loved cars, but i never grew up in a car background like a lot of you probably have. so i never had the oppertunity to work on cars. i went to a regular high school, and then when i started looking at colleges i found GM had a college that would train you to be a engineer in different fields. but then i saw a commercial for wyotech and then researched it online. i thought it was a good deal, very expensive but i thought it would be worth it.

so i had an interview with a rep and he signed me up. i signed up for collision/refinishing and street rod/custom fab. i have already completed refinishing the last 3 months, and im in collision right now. i never thought id come out some master fabricationer. but i wanted to learn how to paint, do body work, and to get some knowledge about custom shit.

and let me tell you- i have learned a whole lot. many of you said you dont learn anything. well im telling you that i have learned so much since ive been here. you say to go get a job at an auto body shop instead. well i tried to. i went to every place around my area and i didnt get hired. i didnt have anything to prove. now, by going to wyotech, i can be ASE certified and I-CAR welding certified. for veerrryy cheap. that is something that shops will look for. i garuntee it.

and also, shops come directly to our campus to recrute us. i dont think any of you have been to wyotech, so you wont know, but there are companies that come because the only people they want hired is Wyotech grads. 

i have a lot more to say, but this was long enough.


----------



## isprayum (Nov 28, 2004)

Well, If it matters, I'm ASE certified in refinishing. anyone can take the test with two years on-the-job-experience in that field. Didn't cost me a dime. Also certified by sherwin williams, sikkins, and BASF in automotive refinishing. I would have the I-car shit, but my boss doesnt think it matters anymore. Whenever I want a raise, my boss reminds me that my "education" here is priceless. Problem is, he's right. Even after years. 
The downfall of getting into a busy shop, is you kinda get stuck learning one area only. I prep and paint all day. Sometimes mud work. I dont know frame straightening, I cant weld really good. Thats where the tech schools do help, I guess. They at least teach you a little of everything. 

Pay attention people, take ya $20,000 and go shopping, heres a list for you:

Paint Booth
Compressor
fire suppression system
proper permits
(2) $400 guns
Filters-Dryers
mixing machine, loaded
stock up on flakes, pearls


Spend whats left on a beater import, paint it, and sell it. rinse and repeat.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Not a bad way to spend $20 Grand !!!!!!!!!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Jan 22 2005, 08:08 PM
> *ok, well, im actually in the middle of my schoolin at wyotech here in Pennsylvania right now.
> 
> lets see, where to start. first of all. i have always loved cars, but i never grew up in a car background like a lot of you probably have. so i never had the oppertunity to work on cars. i went to a regular high school, and then when i started looking at colleges i found GM had a college that would train you to be a engineer in different fields. but then i saw a commercial for wyotech and then researched it online. i thought it was a good deal, very expensive but i thought it would be worth it.
> ...



Its good that your learning from your schooling - Im not knockin it at all..... There might be recruits that come to your school & look for grads to hire - Its all apart of one big skam i think !!!! they make you see all this cool shit & then they get you to pay for the school - they get grants & money for the more students they get enrolled & then the so called recruits get the same deal - government grants & tax cuts ............. Thats all it is - Grants , Government aid & One big Tax cut ........... !!!!!


----------



## big baller (Jan 13, 2004)

I dont want to hear this shit because i am in school now for auto body. It makes me think i might be wasting my time going to school when i should be in a shop learning on the job. Now i got some experince painting and doing body work before i enrolled in school. Thats why i know i can do it, but im not paying no 30,000 more like 23,000 shit really what is the difference between 7 g's once you start paying that much for a education. You might be right street but i still cant see myself working for 650 a hour learning on the job when i can go to school. Besides i am doing this for myself so later on i can do my own shit cause i hate paying people to do something i can do myself with a little work and patience.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

this kind of reminds me of Audio Installation School or being MECP certified. mecp certification is so basic, it really doesnt hold much value in my opinion. learn by doing, welding, fabrication or what have you. sometimes people (like myself) dont have large areas to do work on stuff, and you pay often for the convenience of having everything you need in one place.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big baller_@Jan 22 2005, 11:29 PM
> *I dont want to hear this shit because i am in school now for auto body. It makes me think i might be wasting my time going to school when i should be in a shop learning on the job. Now i got some experince painting and doing body work before i enrolled in school. Thats why i know i can do it, but im not paying no 30,000 more like 23,000 shit really what is the difference between 7 g's once you start paying that much for a education. You might be right street but i still cant see myself working for 650 a hour learning on the job when i can go to school. Besides i am doing this for myself so later on i can do my own shit cause i hate paying people to do something i can do myself with a little work and patience.
> [snapback]2634231[/snapback]​*




- The subject was to get some info on how so many people are getting pulled into these schools..... You can take a class in high school that teaches damn near the same thing...... If i was to pay for a particular class in school - Thats all i would want to learn !! Not take a bunch of other coarses that have nothing to do with it ... I have been to college for a little while before i was even supposed to graduate .... I recieved my GED(good enuff diploma) with flying colors while i was locked up & I took some classes before i was even supposed to graduate .. I wanted to learn some things but instead they directed me into other fields !!!! 

If your learning from the schooling -- Its not a waste , But there is NO real need to go to an expensive school for it .....Not when High school offers classes at a local college in the field & so forth ..... If your in school right now - Go for something bigger & better than autobody , Go for the Business aspects of it ... You will still learn the autobody & Plus you would take it a step further by recieving a degree that give you knowledge to handle the business side of it .... Thats all im stating !!

Most body shops up here pay $10/hr for beginners........ To be 100% honest with you -- A person could go to school for 4 years & pay $100,000, & when they come back out -- They still cant mix a batch of filler without dropping 1/2 of it on the floor or keeping the spreader clean & not all over a place !!!!!! 


-- That is what im talking about -- I know a fellow who has went to WYO & he thinks he is some Guru of body work but, he cant get a panel straight, he cant paint all that well unless its solids, & he cant even mix a batch of Filler without it getting all over the place & on top of that - its mixed unevenly !!!!!!!!!! he helped me scuff a door jamb & I figured he could at least do that ..... When i pulled off some tape in the jamb - The paint came off with the tape !!!!! You could see that the jamb wasnt scuffed properly ......... But thats what i get for not overlooking his work --- BUT A DOOR JAMB ???????????? C"MON !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I noticed you said you could stand making $6.50 while trasining on the job ............

You would be getting paid as you learn - not paying to learn , & bt the time you would be done with school - your the top painter & not starting out at the bottom where most peple have to start anyways -- even with an education... You might get a little bit more to start out with but, the shop or company can only afford to pay you so much anyways.............

When i apprentised to do tattoo work -- they wanted me to wash the walls & mop floors for a year FOR FREE - NO PAY !!!! Fuck that , I bought my own shit & started myself -- I had the "Knack" for it, I just couldnt get over the sight of my buddys dad passing away from Hepatitus.... he used to give tatoos in the Army ---I stopped doing tatoos & started painting... Now i kill myself slowly with the Isocyanites !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

you keep on talkin about people who go to school and spend all that money and they still cant do shit. i agree with you that there are people like that. i have a friend that moved down here and hes already failed one class. hes to busy getting drunk and high than doing anything else. see- for him, this is the biggest waste of time and money. HE will still come out of this school a dumbass.

but to me, im paying all this money, im paying attention, im listening, im trying. i dont care if i pay this money. because when i get out, im going to have the basic knowledge that i couldnt find before. sure ill still ask questions on here, because you cant just learn something(in school or in a shop) and just be a pro at it.

the tech school by me- if you go there, you come out dumber than you went in. the community college doesnt have this kind of equipment we have here at wyotech. this is the choice i made and im glad.


----------



## big baller (Jan 13, 2004)

I hear on that part about having to take other classes that dont have shit to do with auto body and that shit pisses me off because that shit dont have nothing to do with what i want to do. For example they have me taking civic courses, man what the fuck does that got to do with painting a fucking car? Not shit. The more i think about it the more i think i should go take up that offer that a family friend gave me to work at his shop and learn while i get paid. At the same time i am already half way thru my classes at Dunwoody. When i am done i am not even sure i am going to go do that because i am doing this for myself and to do my own shit because i am already good as fuck at installing beats, amps , and tvs in cars with not one piece of wire showing, so why not paint and do my own body work? The last frontier will be installing my own shit like hydros. And the last thing is it is a pet peeve of mine paying somebody else to do shit when you can do it yourself but you are just to damn lazy to do it and thats not me.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big baller_@Jan 23 2005, 03:16 PM
> *I hear on that part about having to take other classes that dont have shit to do with auto body and that shit pisses me off because that shit dont have nothing to do with what i want to do. For example they have me taking civic courses, man what the fuck does that got to do with painting a fucking car? Not shit. The more i think about it the more i think i should go take up that offer that a family friend gave me to work at his shop and learn while i get paid. At the same time i am already half way thru my classes at Dunwoody. When i am done i am not even sure i am going to go do that because i am doing this for myself and to do my own shit because i am already good as fuck at installing beats, amps , and tvs in cars with not one piece of wire showing, so why not paint and do my own body work? The last frontier will be installing my own shit like hydros. And the last thing is it is a pet peeve of mine paying somebody else to do shit when you can do it yourself but you are just to damn lazy to do it and thats not me.
> [snapback]2635315[/snapback]​*


thats exactly what im gonna be going through this fall... im going to new england tech, for automotive technology.. but while im there, im gonna be taking english and math courses.... im wondering WTF??????? im not paying to go to a communtiy college, im paying to go to a tech school, and learn automotive tech...... as opposed to i think wyotech, or some other school that i'd considered, they told me id only be taking automotive courses... thats what i want to do...


i plan on doing exactly what somebody else said, while im at new england tech, im planning on getting a booth and some equipment..... besides that, i have a painter that will show me the ropes, and i have a beater and plenty of spare fenders and panels to experiment on.......


----------



## big baller (Jan 13, 2004)

My school claims all the math and english classes will make me more prepared for management, thats all good but i dont want to learn all that. Now so far despite my complaints i have a b average in all my class which means i am actually learning instead of complaining like all the other young cats in my classes who are fresh out of high school with zero life experince. So something good is coming from going back to school , besides a light bulb came back on and made me realize fuck all that bullshit out there on the block cause do i really want to still be making money off the streets, answer hell no. So like street said if you aint good at it when you first sign up you should try something else cause not everybody out there is cut out for school.


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big baller_@Jan 23 2005, 02:29 AM
> *I dont want to hear this shit because i am in school now for auto body. It makes me think i might be wasting my time going to school when i should be in a shop learning on the job. Now i got some experince painting and doing body work before i enrolled in school. Thats why i know i can do it, but im not paying no 30,000 more like 23,000 shit really what is the difference between 7 g's once you start paying that much for a education. You might be right street but i still cant see myself working for 650 a hour learning on the job when i can go to school. Besides i am doing this for myself so later on i can do my own shit cause i hate paying people to do something i can do myself with a little work and patience.
> [snapback]2634231[/snapback]​*


Yeah I'm feelin' you dawg, You're already stuck in the mix. Just keep focused on the best that school has to offer like job connects, training, interviews, and MOST IMPORTANT: the quaility of your work AND your SPEED. Thats your bread and butter in this field. But you should check into everything you can find on Government grants and scholarships that you DON'T have to pay back. Learn how to play the game and how to keep from paying that huge loan back. I do admit, you do get what you put in to it, but make sure you get as much as you can! I know a lot of "success stories" from schools like these. One guy I know is a porter at a dealership back in San Bernadino making 6.50 AFTER SCHOOL. another guy is bouncing from shop to shop because his speed isnt up to par, and hes not making money for the shops. I consider myself one of the lucky ones, but I played it smart. I could have done better, but the stuff Im telling you is some stuff I wasnt strong at. I wish you nothing but the best. Keep that in mind, and don't give up. Youll be OK. :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I gradggggeatted from ITT! YeAh! :biggrin: 



But seriously I went to school for 2 years for Computer Aided Drafting, had some fun, meet a whole bunch of cool people, and earned a degree. ITT placed me in a job where I curently work making 40,000 a year. So, I ask everyone talking shit about technical schools: Why wouldn't you go to one? Alot people go to bigger college and pay twice as much for there schooling and are forced to take class like basket weaving 101. Must major college also won't place you in a job either. I think alot of people that go to Wyotech have realized that you need to have some kind of a degree to get ahead of everyone else. Say you owned a body shop and you were filling a body man position would you hire the guy with experience or a guy with a degree and experience?


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

Starting pay for an Electrical Engineer out of college is upper 40s and my friend got started at 63k and 10k bonus to move to AZ. currently making with OT 6 figures. an engineering degree opens you up to more opportunities, especially if you go to a Polytech school (which i did). the forced classes are actually beneficial, you get a well rounded education , and get backrgound in other engineering disciplines. i think solid english skills, communication skills, knowledge of history can help you in the buisness aspect of the Tech Field, as well as developing skills that allow you to market yourself even further. Almost every college in this country (including Junior Colleges) have avenues you can take to get a job. i hear you on experience vs degree. sometimes its over hyped, i know people who get high paying jobs not knowing anything, because they see a high profile name on the diploma. you spend on the average 3 years to complete the schooling at the technical schools ive seen, why not spend another year and be more "attractive" to companies. most companies here in california wont look at a Devry or ITT grad, you have to be really really good to get a job on your own. cost? i probably paid in tuition and books for my 4 year degree what it cost some people in one year on tuition and books. not including, food, transportation and other books just to buy because i wanted them. where i went to school they also offered a great Electronics Technology degree with an ABET certification. the government or any company with government contracts will not acknowledge anyone without ABET. i think the specialized schools limit your maximum possible income greatly, unless you go into buisness for yourself.

ps, i didnt enjoy my basket weaving class


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 24 2005, 08:13 AM
> *I gradggggeatted from ITT! YeAh!  :biggrin:
> But seriously I went to school for 2 years for Computer Aided Drafting, had some fun, meet a whole bunch of cool people, and earned a degree. ITT placed me in a job where I curently work making 40,000 a year. So, I ask everyone talking shit about technical schools: Why wouldn't you go to one? Alot people go to bigger college and pay twice as much for there schooling and are forced to take class like basket weaving 101. Must major college also won't place you in a job either. I think alot of people that go to Wyotech have realized that you need to have some kind of a degree to get ahead of everyone else. Say you owned a body shop and you were filling a body man position would you hire the guy with experience or a guy with a degree and experience?
> [snapback]2637756[/snapback]​*


i agree with yo man.


----------



## v_dolo2000 (Apr 28, 2003)

Whats goinzzone up in hurr....

I take everybodies side on this one. I've been through it all. I have always been into cars every since i can remember (especially since I failed at sports :biggrin: ). 

I grew up in my grandfathers upholstery shop. I learned a whole lot down there. My only thing is that I never learned how to sew on that Juki.  I didnt pay too much attention thru the years because he always wanted me to go to school because at the time he was struggling wit da business. Before I could actually learn everything he did on me Dec. 2001. I regret not learning everything thing.  

I went on to college at Western Michigan University majoring in Mechanical Engineering. I wasted my scholarship, my loan money and time. I ended up gettin academically dismissed after two and a half years. I only went there because that was the "thing" to do and the way to get the big money. Of course I could have done that but I blew it. I regret that too. 

College :thumbsup: (if ya head on str8)

I still had scholarship money too use too so I also looked into Wyotech and UTI. DAMN! They tax the block to go to them schools. I understand what yall sayin about you get out of it what you put in but, SHIT! you gon' have to do a whole lot better than an entry level position and basic knowledge after droppin all that money for a quick year. :thumbsdown: 

Looked into the car audio install schools too. I heard that those are a wasted of time too. big money for basic knowledge. :thumbsdown: 

Anyway..... I'm glad that this thread had shed some light on those schools. I won't even think about goin now. :0 I think any school is a big risk anyway because there is no guarantee that you are goin to get a high payin job. :dunno: 

Well, now I am goin to a tech school here in bc for industrial robotics. I got ma head right now. No more money wastin for me. I'm just tryin to get some of this legal money, finish my education and enjoy workin on cars...., well, much as ma pockets will allow.  :biggrin: 

Yall wit da free money, yeah i feel you wit goin to uti or wyotech just to use it. But you might have a lil' more fun at a university.  (Ma bad thats why I kicked out. :biggrin: )

*Oh yeah!, I know how I almost got pulled in. SPIKE & DISCOVER channel advertising shit like there is no other way you can be successful in those fields.*

SORRY if I rambled on.... :uh: :angel:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

no rambling, good post


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

I considered doing some kind of automotive schooling after highschool, but my SAT scores and math background was good enough to get me in at Purdue University in the Engineering field. I ended up swapping out to the technology program (EET) and I'm glad I did. 

Overall, I'm suprised to see so many people with 20k, 30k in student loans from those places :0 I really had not idea that they cost that much. I have 31k in student loans also, but I was fortunate enough to find a job paying almost twice that amount in a year. (after 2 years experience) Rather then settling for 20-30k.

My point is that I decided NOT to do any kind of automotive career (at least not customization or repair) because I knew that if I did it for a living I wouldn't want to do it for myself. I am however in the automotive industry now as an engineer and it was the best decision i've made :thumbsup:


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

iv looked into going to whyotech like isaid, and theres a lot of back and forth on here about but i was in the marine corps for for years and this school wont cost me a thing so isaid what the hell, the gov payin for it . ill get what i can from it , meet a few people and roll out. im going to take every auto class they have and hopfuly i wont be bord in class... later


----------



## v_dolo2000 (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by neolowrider_@Jan 25 2005, 11:16 PM
> *iv looked into going to whyotech like isaid, and theres a lot of back and forth on here about but i was in the marine corps for for years and this school wont cost me a thing so isaid what the hell, the gov payin for it . ill get what i can from it , meet a few people and roll out. im going to take every auto class they have and hopfuly i wont be bord in class... later
> [snapback]2643113[/snapback]​*


See if you can wire me some of that leftover money, I'm hurtin' right now. :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

on another note, i have a homie going to the Art Institute (AI). fuck that shit is expensive. cool if you want to go into the industrial aspect of Graphic Design. if you are an artist who knows how to draw, youd probably be bored. goes into what school is right for you, but still a firm believer that a 2 year and 4 year institution is right for all. especially JCs which are cost effective and some have real good electronics programs, IT programs, webmaster programs and computer science programs


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

a couple places down here also have Diesel Programs, Welding Programs and the like.


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

i went to a tarde school for auto body and paint and when i got out in the filed and was working in a shop i did learn alot of shit that they didnt teach at school but everything they did teach me helped me a great deal i was just showin easier and quicker ways to do things once i got in a shop but i have met a few people who went to that wyotech shit and cant do body work to save there lifes have no clue how to set there spary guns or anything one guy from there i worked with was fired after 3 days i have still yet to met anyone who is good at the course they took there im sure there out there but i havent seen them


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

Many people forget that school is not meant to teach you everything you need to know to be succesful. they just give you a base foundation for you to build on. so many people think that they are going to get jobs just because of a diploma. you have to also have some savy behind that to make that diploma work for you.


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

a guy came from group 1 auto today to wyotech to talk to us. he says that they only do recruiting from us. they are from houston where UTI is, and he said they have stopped recruiting from there 3 years ago. 

he said that out of 110 kids from wyotech who signed up with him, 9 have left. well... guess they teach us something here that keeps the employer happy....


----------



## punkmasterplex1 (Jun 20, 2004)

first off i just wanna say, awesome topic idea, and i really admire your work street sweepaz, very nice  

ok, now i'm 15 years old, and my dad paints cars for a living, repair work at a car dealership. i've already thought about being a painter and everything, and its not for me. but we have a little school here where they teach you a little about auto body, and if you're in my high school, you can go there for free, for 3 periods...and then your regular required english math and science or whatever for the other 3 periods. but they came to my school and had a video and all that, and just about all the guys were interested in doing this kinda stuff, and all i could think was, damn they really don't know what they're getting themselfs into. i mean i can't say from experience or anything obviously, but i've been to work with my dad, he runs around like a chicken with its head cutoff all day long. now maybe one of em would be lucky enough to open his own shop and be his own boss or something later on down the road, i don't know, but it doen't seem like a very promising feild AT ALL.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

i didnt read the whole post cause i'm a bit on the drunk side.
what i can say is that they are showing people how to do things other than just weld a panel in and finish it. 

where can u learn to lead fill a car. or chop a top. or build custom panels with an english wheel. sure in a customizing shop. but not many will want to tak the time with a novice to pay him as well as teach him. 

sure the school isnt' for everyone. but i'm sure alot of people had alot of good things come of thier time there. but unfortunatly i'm sure alot of people thought it sucked. 

guess it depends on what u are looking for in a school. and what u really plan on gettino utta it
latya


----------



## MizLovely (May 2, 2002)

I went to Wyo Tech and I liked it, you get way more shop time and each class is only 3 months long. Its not an eternity


----------



## customizer (Dec 26, 2004)

Ive been building custom for 20 years 10 magazine and 3 sema cars ,I've also hired 3 grads fro whyo tec they only know two things jack and shit .Thay spen 30,000 grad and don;t learn enough.The main prob is the classes are to big they don't spend enough time with the kids I've schooled several kids in my time and they all are now having agreat time making blots of money and they got paid to learn,PS if you want to learn get ajob in a shop and learn


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

shit... wyotech is a joke.... i was almost registered in that shit.... you gotta pay 22 thousand dollars... to take a 9 months course.... the first 6 months is the basic training like painting base coat clear coat fixing dings and dents metal straightening... then the last 3 months is pin striping kandies graphics and "metal fabrication" honestly... how much can u learn in months thats worth 22 thousand dollars?....


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

........ i always thought schools were good.....?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

wow im quite shocked to read all these posts about that school 22 grand for a 9 month course, they better be housing you feeding you and giving you a car at the end of the semester. 

you probubly can learn a good amount from that school, but from what i have read 
i have learned to do all that in my garage watching tv and other skilled people, yes i did learn alot from tv, monster garage, american chopper, american hotrod, all the different shows that jesse james does, ignore all the drame that these shows have and just watch them do the work in a car or bike, even if you only pick up one or two things it was free to learn, i didnt have a clue how to paint till i picked up an air brush and decided to paint the amp for my subs candy green, i got the candy paint siler flake and silver base from my painter and got basic directions on reducers hardners ect and went at it, im now in the process of converting my lower garage into a paint booth. where do you think the old school painters and customisers learned? trial an error, now im not saying dont go to school, there is alot out there to learn just really look to see what you are getting out of you $$$, remember when you pay a school your fees you are paying them to teach you that teacher works for you, your paying his wages, make sure you get 100% of what you are paying for...


this is a joke, if that is acctually how the school year goes..

quote trick or treat 2 "you gotta pay 22 thousand dollars... to take a 9 months course.... the first 6 months is the basic training like painting base coat clear coat fixing dings and dents metal straightening... then the last 3 months is pin striping kandies graphics and "metal fabrication""


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Jan 26 2005, 11:45 PM
> *
> where can u learn to lead fill a car. or chop a top. or build custom panels with an english wheel. sure in a customizing shop. but not many will want to tak the time with a novice to pay him as well as teach him.
> [snapback]2648123[/snapback]​*



-- I feel that the best way to learn how to do that is to start by devoting your time for free... Even if you are hired for cheap & you have to sweep up the floor for a year -- thats how alot of tattoo artists get started - They apprentise ........... 

They are Not going to pay someone to teach them but alot of shops will allow a person to apprentise or do grunt work for low pay but, in the end - You will learn more than your pay & most often if you work good enuff - you could get a higher wage & you will have learned alot of stuff.......

I have my own shop & do all kinds of stuff now & I still hang out around other shops just to see whats going on & to learn things from others..........


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by punkmasterplex1_@Jan 26 2005, 11:17 PM
> *first off i just wanna say, awesome topic idea, and i really admire your work street sweepaz, very nice
> 
> ok, now i'm 15 years old, and my dad paints cars for a living, repair work at a car dealership.  i've already thought about being a painter and everything, and its not for me. but we have a little school here where they teach you a little about auto body, and if you're in my high school, you can go there for free, for 3 periods...and then your regular required english math and science or whatever for the other 3 periods.  but they came to my school and had a video and all that, and just about all the guys were interested in doing this kinda stuff, and all i could think was, damn they really don't know what they're getting themselfs into. i mean i can't say from experience or anything obviously, but i've been to work with my dad, he runs around like a chicken with its head cutoff all day long. now maybe one of em would be lucky enough to open his own shop and be his own boss or something later on down the road, i don't know, but it doen't seem like a very promising feild AT ALL.
> [snapback]2648056[/snapback]​*



Thanks there for the compliments.... Im a rookie myself & im just starting to get into the painting scene to be honest ... I can do somethings & some things I might not be able to ......

This was not a topic to rip on Why-O Tech or anything... I just wanted to know ..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

it is a 9 months course you gotta pay for your own housing and food and all that... you are alowed to bring one project car to skool... if u cant take one your self they will get one for you to work on... but... u can only do work on the project car based on the lesson plan... u can not do ANYTHING to it thats not related to the lesson plan... i got a video from wyotech and a dvd from wyotech and i got a folder with all the information somewhere... if i find it ill see if i scan all the shit that says the course and all that... one of my friends had paid his deposit and evrything... we were ona waiting list till oct 2005 and we had signed up june of 04 i never paid the deposit cause i ended up not wanting to go shit 22 g's you can open up a damn shop and learn evrything your self... i've learned almost evrything on my own and gotten a few pointers from others


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 28 2005, 12:02 PM
> *it is a 9 months course you gotta pay for your own housing and food and all that... you are alowed to bring one project car to skool... if u cant take one your self they will get one for you to work on... but... u can only do work on the project car based on the lesson plan... u can not do ANYTHING to it thats not related to the lesson plan... i got a video from wyotech and a dvd from wyotech and i got a folder with all the information somewhere... if i find it ill see if i scan all the shit that says the course and all that... one of my friends had paid his deposit and evrything... we were ona waiting list till oct 2005 and we had signed up june of 04 i never paid the deposit cause i ended up not wanting to go shit 22 g's you can open up a damn shop and learn evrything your self... i've learned almost evrything on my own and gotten a  few pointers from others
> [snapback]2652763[/snapback]​*


these topics really got me worrying about my future....

j/k, im going to tech school, hopefully starting this october.. but, im going for automotive tech, i was going to take autobody tech too, but i figured with the money i'd be spending, i could have a shop all started up already..

im really only going because of the degree, and because i'd be working on their shit... i figured i could learn from experimenting on my own shit, but i realized id be learning how to do shit "the right way", i wouldnt have to worry about running out last minute and picking up the right tools for the job.

but, like i said, im really just paying for the degree.. something to hang up, and something to mention whenever applying for an automotive related job.. it probably wont mean too much to me in ten or so years, because i plan on opening my own shop... i guess im just going to get something that will get me a little more to start up with.. (remember, with all the financial aid and shit, hopefully, i wont be paying the full price)

another problem i see in tech schools is the exposure.. you could go to wyotech or any other tech/trade school, and be the best in your class... but when john doe spent that same time at a real shop, sweeping floors, (if the shop does good work) people would go to him before you, just cause they've seen him around the shop, and would assume that he does good work........

(sorry if this post is all mixed up, im fuckin dead right now..........)


----------



## Salem (Jan 29, 2005)

I think your right, If somebody have the will he will do it without course.

THese stuff just need expericenc and pratice just like any other thing you do not expect like a course to help but it may be good to guide you a bit

you could use book and DVD for tutorial


I have a question what is the best airbrush painting kit avaibale i got here but is it fgood for begginners and amurter for airbrushing


http://www.innate.com/Paint/Xotic/Paint_Station.htm

and could you advise me which airbrush to use


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

big eazy- id have to disagree with you somewhat about getting hired.
i think it depends what kind of shop your talking about. a production shop/dealership i think would much rather higher a straight A top student from a school than a guy out of some little shop.

but if your talking about getting a job with an oldie who is doing customized stuff, i think he wouldnt care if you went to school.

ya know what im saying?


----------



## isprayum (Nov 28, 2004)

I work in a high end collision shop, and I'll tell ya, right out of tech school, you still start out in the washbay here. Its the same all over the country. People who really do this stuff for a living know full well, that tech school people dont know squat. I'm sorry if this offends anyone here, but thats how it is. I'm not saying they're dumb or stupid, I'm saying that the school doesnt give you the experience, the real world experience you need to cut it in a body shop. 
The big issue here is that wyotech trumps it up real good to make you believe you're gonna be the shit when you get out. Its just not so. If you cant get a job sweeping floors in a local body shop, you didnt really try. Took me two tries to get in this shop I'm in, but I wanted it sooooo bad. Guess what? I got in. 

Just depends on how bad you want it.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

here in orange county they also have a program called ROP, Regional Occupational Program. in a year you can go from prepping cars to learning how to paint them at local sponsoring body shops, Shermin Williams down the street also has a training program. gets your hands dirty and is very inexpensive (ROP, almost free)


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

Heres a link to the one offered at Palomar College.
http://www.palomar.edu/autobody/repair02.htm

for fabrication and welding certification, from mig to tig, cnc and aluminum and stainless steel. avenues are their, just have to find them and take them
http://www.nocrop.tec.ca.us/Spring/ind_05_spring.htm


http://www.ropcentralcounty.tec.ca.us/


----------



## isprayum (Nov 28, 2004)

See, that stuff's awesome. it gets kids out in a real shop, with minimal surprises. We have a program in western mass, called Pathfinder, same thing. the kid even graduates with a job offer if they stick it out.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

if i had could dedicate more time, id go through the training for the welding certification for Los Angeles. the government is spending money on programs, might as well use them, pay for them out of our taxes anyways.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jan 30 2005, 12:01 AM
> *if i had could dedicate more time, id go through the training for the welding certification for Los Angeles. the government is spending money on programs, might as well use them, pay for them out of our taxes anyways.
> [snapback]2659151[/snapback]​*



Thats a good point


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

1. It's funny how all you guys that never attended school talk shit about it. Are you guys LEAGALLY qualified towork on A/C systems? Or how about Air Bags? Because I was at Wyotech for less than a month and a half before I was. I've been in the field for 6 years, and I have still learned more out here in the last 4 months then I thought I ever would. 

2. Local tech schools require you to take your basics, And take atleast 2 years to grad. Wyotech, Uti, VC tech, ect. Does not require you to take your basics, and you grad. in 9 months. Think about it. How much more are you really spending. Not only that, I have had over 6 job offers since I started in Sept. All of witch have been in the $50,000 + range, plus, Pay off my tuition. The last class I had, I had a friend grad., and got a job offer for $104,000 STARTING for a painter. Plus, They are paying off his tuition, and giving him moving expenses. WOW! He really wasted his time and money! :uh: 

3. People go to these schools, and Hire ONLY from these schools for a reason. It really shouldnt be that hard to figure out why. When I graduate, I will have been out here for 1 year only. In that 1 year, I will have taken a Full collision course, A Full Re-Finishing course, A Street Rod building class (Chopping tops, Shaving, Leading, Suiciding, Frenching, TIG/Mig welding & Aluminum, Cutom Painting, Ect.) and an Upholstery course. Not to mention each one of these classes, I can work on my own vehicle, so I guess I'm saving money there too. Plus, We get 50% off of tools from Snap-on, Mac, SATA, Devillbliss, Iwata, ect. So You guys that havnt been to school, and know a thing or two, We'll see who gets the job when we have a degree, and are certified.  School loans, grants and scholarships are available for a reason. When you have these, It'really doesnt cost that much to go.

Now, By no means am I knocking community schools. By all means, Get whatever education you can.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

im not knocking any school, i see it "maximizing" your opportunities. wow, 104g's to paint? i probably speak for a number of people on here when i say, where do i sign? im sure i could get a few painters i know doing that, and theyd be glad to kick me a 20% finders fee no problem. again, a/c LEGAL installer? reminds me of MECP installers vs NON-MECP installers. good installers in both groups, doesnt mean the MECP certified guy (which a real EASY test) is better then the dude who has the shop experience and no MECP certificate.


----------



## san 312 (Apr 30, 2004)

I say it all depends on ones situation, if you really want this as a career go all out right out of high school and get the degree from wyotech or uti, but if you are looking do this as a hobby and a side job hustle go to community college , but we all know that 9mos wont make you a master in this field! Right now I am a hobbiest (Do it your self type) . Only practicing what you have learned will only make you better.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

the only thing i would add is this.........i don't know exactly how WYOTECH works but this job placement shit is a joke........


the tech school i went they made it sound good we will find you a job and even help you get it...........


yeah right they placed a want ad on a bulletin board outside the door........that was their job placement :uh:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

downlow- good post. you must be up in a wyoming? im down here in pennsylvania.

i think most people who havent been to wyotech dont really know how it works huh?

and orange county- when something you do to a customers car fails and comes back on you, and they find out you wernt certerfied to do it in the first place- come back and talk to me.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Jan 31 2005, 03:55 PM
> *downlow- good post. you must be up in a wyoming? im down here in pennsylvania.
> 
> i think most people who havent been to wyotech dont really know how it works huh?
> ...


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Thats correct , I personally dont know who it works but, I do know that I have seen around a half dozen people who have went to school for This Field..

The disturbing thing is: When they come back or have complete some classes - They still can Scuff up a damn Door Jamb...............!!!!!


The topic was to see how the marketing was done to pull in these people who would like to become some great Jesse James fabricator & then to open up a Customizing shop like the Big Dogs that they see on TV.......

There is someone marketing these people & to me its not right ......

To me it dont pose a threat of competition because i can DO alot of work , I can put down some killer freehanded laid flames better than some can with a stencil, I can paint decent & the biggest part of it all is that i believe is that I have the Vision & the Imagination to do custom work....

Besides the Physical aspect of being able to do the work - The Vision of customization is the most important part of the Process..................


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

-- It looks like this is a decent topic & The responses were far better than i thought they would be ............ 


I appreciate everyones participation ......... Keep the Replys coming


----------



## isprayum (Nov 28, 2004)

alright, back on the marketing thing.....

I remember years ago watching the UTI ads on speedvision. It was good enough for me to make the call. Seems these days, its commercialized? and they call it HOT ROD U. WTF is that? somehow affiliated with hot rod magazine. thats the kind of marketing that disturbs me.


----------



## san 312 (Apr 30, 2004)

Isprayum....... I found myself cought in the same situation , I was reading a hot rod mag and the Hot Rod U ad got my attention, so I called and found out that they didnt not offer the body and paint course at the chicago location. WtF how can you not offer the same courses if you are called the same school. its all propaganda , I bet alot of people registered at this school , then found out that they could not take the body & fender course .


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

street sweepaz- im thinking it has to do with these schools being advertised during custom shows. hot rod tv comes to our campus frequently, where they will film intructors doing various types of work, and then they get aired. for a kid sitting at home, hes watching, and all the sudden this segment comes on. he thinks that if its on during hot rod, then thats what he will learn.

you then go from the tv to the computer, you put in wyotech.com and up comes pictures and pictures of hot rods here, hot rods there, and the kid is like damn i want to go to school for that.

but then later find out, its not exactly like that. you LEARN a lot of custom stuff, but you dont DO a lot of it. main problem is the time frame your in school. if you had a longer time there, you could a lot more shit.

i hope this helps out. i know i learned about it from a tv commercial. but im actually learning and very glad i signed up.


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

see i too have considered this school, its about two hours away, they help with job placement, 

there are no local tech schools whatsoever


9 out ten people on my block live on welfare, there are no jobs here, so the job placement will help, i want out of this hell hole anyway


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

you can make it out of your situation in many ways. junior college, state college, a university. i think the bottom line is, WORK HARD at any school you go to and you should be okay.

was watching Barrett- Jackson and heard McPherson has a 4 year automotive technical school, only one in the country from what i understood. I know Ford Motors use to have its own university, one of my professors graduated from it, but more geared towards manufacturing engineering/ coast analysis.


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

i was a cit major for two years, i lost interest, i want to go to school to paint, then go into high end car audio installs and use the painting as something to fall back on,


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i use to install for a living. was good and bad. have to develop good electronic skills to set yourself apart from other installers. again a 2 year electronics degree at your local JC and a good wood shop course. i like the concept of painting, must be the chemist side of me, since my art skills suck. i just wonder how it would be doing it for a living.


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

i just signed up for the school. im takin auto body and paint. apolstery, chassi fab,steed rod and custom fab and custom paint, it ant going to cost me shit and i ant doin shit so i figuered what he hell. ya now


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

wyotechs job placment rate is 85 % + and the guys who dont get jobs out of there are the guys who fucked off or just suck at what the do...

oh yea . i got a free hat, sticker and dvd... pimp maybe ill put tem on ebay.......


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by neolowrider_@Feb 2 2005, 09:13 PM
> *wyotechs job placment rate is 85 % + and the guys who dont get jobs out of there are the guys who fucked off or just suck at what the do...
> [snapback]2676177[/snapback]​*


thats the truth


----------



## neolowrider (Nov 23, 2004)

ya herd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yeah-Low (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Jan 21 2005, 07:06 PM
> *when i went to highschool auto nashville auto deisel came in to talk...i was impressed to say the least with the cars in there scrap book and they were dirt cheap...
> [snapback]2629872[/snapback]​*



Yeah man I can vouch for NADC. I knew an instructor there before he died in a car crash, (he was a pretty good racecar driver too) and his buddy Don who used to be the dean of admissions. I grew up around Don, and always saw brochures of cars that they rebuilt from train wrecks and junk. Looked like they were unhurt!

Pretty tight in my book.

Anyone thinking about going to school for automotive work, should consider NADC...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Just my 2¢ worth.

YL


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Feb 3 2005, 03:29 PM
> *thats the truth
> [snapback]2679146[/snapback]​*


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

wow, i cant believe this got bumped back up.

hey neolowrider- your obviously going to the campus here in PA right??
sounds like your staying for a looonnng time. hope you can stand living in a town where there is no girls and nothing to do!!!


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

hey downlow- you graduate the 24th? im not sure if its exactly the same as us over here. but damn, 2 weeks today! i cant wait to get out.

how did the chop go? theres a guy here with a early 50s 4 door cadillac, had no idea what he was doing and just started cutting, its so fucked up. but once again, thats HIS fault, not the schools!!


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Jun 10 2005, 06:25 PM
> *hey downlow- you graduate the 24th? im not sure if its exactly the same as us over here. but damn, 2 weeks today! i cant wait to get out.
> 
> how did the chop go? theres a guy here with a early 50s 4 door cadillac, had no idea what he was doing and just started cutting, its so fucked up. but once again, thats HIS fault, not the schools!!
> [snapback]3256256[/snapback]​*


   Yep. On the 24th too. I cant wait. The chops going pretty good. I went around the Street rod shop and took some pics. Going to post some of the projects so peeps can see them.


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

please post up some of the pics. im going to take my camera in and get some pictures probably next week. my instructor went to school out there and hes shown us pictures of things that were built in wyoming. your shop is so much bigger than ours!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

you guys are all full of shit 
wyoteck is a good school 
but there are other options that can help you out 
HANDS ON EXPERIENCE is one of the best 
someone can teach you how to lay down some paint or how to weld 
but if you dont get hands on experience your pretty much fucked 
there have been guys painting for 20-30 years and i bet a few wyotech grads can teach that ol timer a thing a two 
our way is not always the right way. 
its like when the stud guns came out 
a few years after they came out 
i was talking to a ol timer and was talking to him about using the stud welders 
he was like hell no he'll rather drill and pull
years later hes using the stud gun 
what im trying to say is the many years teaching our selfs 
can be taught in a 9 month course 
doesn't mean they can do better work ,but 
they can do it


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 10 2005, 11:12 PM
> *you guys are all full of shit
> wyoteck is a good school
> but there are other options that can help you out
> ...


imo, it will always take less time to learn something if someone's teaching you....
but, you won't get the experience of fucking up yourself...... (you learnn a hell of a lot more that way)

just think, how many times have you done something "the hard way" several times??
didn't you appreciate "the easy way" a lot more when you learned it?


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

hoss- that post was really confusing


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

yea me and 3 of my friends are all convoying out to the wyomming chapter of wyotech. im doing paint and upholstry anf my other friends are doing paint and stret rod fab or sumthin like that. we are all leavin out of here on the 28. so anyof yall that are out there hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jun 10 2005, 10:12 PM
> *you guys are all full of shit
> wyoteck is a good school
> but there are other options that can help you out
> ...


    
Thats the thing Big Easy, All the instructors here have been in the feild for YEARS. Now, Times all those years by the # of instrucors per cless. I have 4 teachers per class, and 3 diff. classes. You know how many years of experience and tricks of the trade that is. The teach us the easy & right way right off the bat. I agree, practice make perfect, BUT, so does time sitting down with 12 experienced bodymen, and having around 1500 hours of shop time.


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

the 'painter' instructor in my street rod class is just amazing. hes brought in pictures of cars hes done, paint jobs hes laid out and all that... and his work is just beautiful. 

the intructors arent people that wyotech hired off the streets, they have been doing this for a loonnng time.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Jun 15 2005, 12:57 PM
> *
> Thats the thing Big Easy, All the instructors here have been in the feild for YEARS. Now, Times all those years by the # of instrucors per cless. I have 4 teachers per class, and 3 diff. classes. You know how many years of experience and tricks of the trade that is. The teach us the easy & right way right off the bat. I agree, practice make perfect, BUT, so does time sitting down with 12 experienced bodymen, and having around 1500 hours of shop time.
> [snapback]3277473[/snapback]​*


i fully agree 
i wish i would of gone to one of them trade schools we learn new shit every day,
i highly recommend anybody to a school like that.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kartoon_@Jun 10 2005, 06:25 PM
> * theres a guy here with a early 50s 4 door cadillac, had no idea what he was doing and just started cutting, its so fucked up. but once again, thats HIS fault, not the schools!!
> [snapback]3256256[/snapback]​*


Sounds like some asshat I know at the wyoming campus. Would you believe this clown even drives an orange car?


:ugh: 




:biggrin: 



:roflmao:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Jun 16 2005, 01:02 AM
> *Sounds like some asshat I know at the wyoming campus. Would you believe this clown even drives an orange car?
> :ugh:
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :0  














































:biggrin:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Jun 16 2005, 06:34 PM
> *:0
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3282498[/snapback]​*


Don't give me that sad face, gonna make me feel bad.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

I read everybody's input cuz I'm goin to Wyotech next year & wanted peoples opinions of the school. I agree 100% that if you don't have skills in the first place, you probably won't get much out of the school. I have been customizing & working on cars for almost 10 years & welding for about five years. I'm going to Wyo so I can get my welding degree, learn spraying techniques, & stitch seats. 
You know, up my game a lil' bit. I'm also taking the Management class to handle the business side of things. Thanks for this topic, cuz I'd rather hear it from people who have went there instead of the Rep. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caprice on Hubcaps (Nov 1, 2004)

i agree with you im only 16 but i would like to learn myself but since theyre is no schoold here where i live that teach this work i would loike to go to wyotech, and yes i have done body work before ive welded, worked with fiberglass, and even begginner painting


----------



## Salem (Jan 29, 2005)

What are the requirement to enter because there is my friend is going to Henry's Ford Commuinty College 

He has two chocies 

1- Car tech 2- Hotel Managment


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

there are no requirements to get into wyotech, you need to talk to the rep, he will come to your house and sit with you and your parents and stuff.

he was at my house for about 4 hours. he says a real lot, which half of it probably turned out to be untrue, but still. but if you show a real strong interesest and show how much you will work and want to, then theres probably no way you wouldnt get in. i know when i was talking to him, he told me about a kid from the town next to me, and he said that this kids head was in the clouds, so he didnt get in. 

just cruisin- just like everything in life, youll have people who like something, and other people who dont. but try to find people who went to the school, they are they ones who can tell you exactly how the school is. dont listen to people who had "friends" go.

i could go on for a while about what i think of the school, so if you want my input, let me know.

im graduating the 24th! 5 more days


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Jun 15 2005, 03:57 PM
> *
> Thats the thing Big Easy, All the instructors here have been in the feild for YEARS. Now, Times all those years by the # of instrucors per cless. I have 4 teachers per class, and 3 diff. classes. You know how many years of experience and tricks of the trade that is. The teach us the easy & right way right off the bat. I agree, practice make perfect, BUT, so does time sitting down with 12 experienced bodymen, and having around 1500 hours of shop time.
> [snapback]3277473[/snapback]​*


thats true, and i agree with you... :biggrin:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jun 20 2005, 10:44 AM
> *thats true, and i agree with you... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3297454[/snapback]​*


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

you gonna have your chop all done by the end of this week downlow?

theres a couple kids in my class that arent going to have their projects done.


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

you gonna have your chop all done by the end of this week downlow?

theres a couple kids in my class that arent going to have their projects done.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Salem_@Jun 19 2005, 02:08 PM
> *What are the requirement to enter because there is my friend is going to Henry's Ford Commuinty College
> 
> He has two chocies
> ...


i say the only requirement is that YOU have to scratch up 20 sumthin G's


i jus got my tuition check in the mail for it today, 24gs for colision/refinishing and upholstry for 9 months


----------



## rhinoman (Jun 23, 2005)

I go to Wyotech and am graduating in a day and this place is a load of crap. Do not waste your money at this place. The instructors treat you worst than teachers in high school and you have less freedom than when you were in highschool, it is not a college. 

And you wont earn any more money by going to Wyotech, your better off getting tools and starting out at the bottom in a shop. Beacuse coming out of Wyotech you will still have to start out at the bottom. So basiclly you wast a year of you life and 20 grand to start out where someone who didnt go to this school would. 

Just thought id throw my two cents in.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

goes to my other posts. other alternatives, ROP around here has real good teachers and you then go to a shop to apply what you learned. nice when its free or less then 50 bucks for material costs. have to figure out how many years you need to work before you are making money. now with all the magazines, videos, books to learn how, can work in your backyard, homies house, rent a booth and spray the crap out everything. trash cans, mail boxes, whatever.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rhinoman_@Jun 23 2005, 08:14 AM
> *I go to Wyotech and am graduating in a day and this place is a load of crap. Do not waste your money at this place. The instructors treat you worst than teachers in high school and you have less freedom than when you were in highschool, it is not a college.
> 
> And you wont earn any more money by going to Wyotech, your better off getting tools and starting out at the bottom in a shop. Beacuse coming out of Wyotech you will still have to start out at the bottom. So basiclly you wast a year of you life and 20 grand to start out where someone who didnt go to this school would.
> ...



shit man wut campus you at


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

20g's is a lot of scrap. didnt know it was that expensive. i know UTI is.


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rhinoman_@Jun 23 2005, 09:14 AM
> *I go to Wyotech and am graduating in a day and this place is a load of crap. Do not waste your money at this place. The instructors treat you worst than teachers in high school and you have less freedom than when you were in highschool, it is not a college.
> 
> And you wont earn any more money by going to Wyotech, your better off getting tools and starting out at the bottom in a shop. Beacuse coming out of Wyotech you will still have to start out at the bottom. So basiclly you wast a year of you life and 20 grand to start out where someone who didnt go to this school would.
> ...


you sound the one of the dumbfucks I had in my class. Expected the class to revolve around your own problems, and then when a teacher is helping someone else, your diaper gets filled up, and you start crying. Maybe you shouldve tried applying yourself more. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Damn Mr.Reedly ,,,Sounds like your the Captain of your WhyOtech team ......... Instead of revolving around EVERYONES problems - It sounds like they all revolved around only 1 persons problem instead .... Did you work on his shit mr reed ??? Im sure you didnt , Im sure you made your time there well worth it huh ?? Self concerned ??? I would be too if i were in your shoes ...

I still feel as though the best way to learn is from the Pioneering Old schoolers .............Its also called an apprenticeship




* Maybe he is tellin the truth & maybe others just dont to accept that fact that they are wasting time & money into something that could have been done without the detour....... 


Man ,, You been selling WhyOtech tickets for ages now....


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

im going to parkland college in champaign IL heard the class was really good for body/paint plus they got a custom class you can add on and its less than half the price


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

i'll be going to a tech school this year down here in miami this year for autobody repair...what I want to do is prep work what I wanted to ask you guys was how much money will I make or should make once Im done with school.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

FUCK A SCHOOL.. IM A SELF TAUGHT PAINTER AND BODY MAN... ONLY THING SCHOOL IS GOOD FOR IS TO HAVE IT WRITTIN ON PAPER....THAT U DID GRQDUATE AND BLAH BLAH BLAH... I LEARNED MOST MY SHIT FROM TV.. AND PICTURES...


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

I didn't bother reading all these posts, but I thought I'd add my two cents.
The only way to get good at body & paint or ANYTHING for that matter, is to have the drive to do it, not be scared to fuck up, and to just do it! No fancy school is going to do anything for you if you won't work hard and try to be as good as you can. 

There isn't anyone in my area that does custom body & paint so I just went to the local community college for $75 a class and learned all the basics. I never bought a book or went into the classroom and I passed all the classes with flying colors. Th eteacher would ask me if I was coming in to do book work, and I'd say "hell no, I'm working". I stuck it out in the shop and did alot of stuff that most didn't think I could pull off. I bought a rust bucket 1950 Ford and took it up there as my project. The floors, inner rockers, and basically the lower 4 inches all teh way around the car were shot, all bondo holding bits of steel together. I rebuilt everything from flat steel besides the outer rockers, chopped the top 4.5 inches, shaved everything, frenched tailights, all kinds of shit. I never got to finish the car becuase of financial shit, but here a couple of pictures of it. Before & after.



















Heres the 2nd car I did, 1960 Pontiac.



















Both of those cars were done in the first 1 1/2 I start doing body & paint. 

I'll shut the fuck up now.....I didn't mean for this to get so long. I get riled up thinking about this shit.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

The only reason I want to go to school becuase you can get a job easyer an faster becuase lots of shop oweners are vary picky about who works for tham.I talk to a 3 diffrent shop owners they told me the only take people that want to school.....but hell ya I have the drive to do it homie I done some sanding on a old school ford pick up but ya man I learn lots of shit from this site an magazines!!!


----------



## SwitchBladeCustoms (Aug 8, 2005)

Around here, if a body shop needs help they'll hire you for a week and see what you know. If you can hack it, your in. If you can't, they tell you to fuck off!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 21 2005, 08:35 AM~2628145
> *Why are so many people going to this school ? Its seems as tho everyone & they grandma are going to this school to be these awsome painters & tip top bodymen or something.......
> 
> I would like to know who is out there telling these people that THEY are the ones who will take over the customizing field & they will becoeme the next best thing since sliced cheese............
> ...


didn't you enroll...


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




am i reading correctly that people actually pay 20 or 30 THOUSEND dollars to learn a trade and get a degree?????? my god here in my country in europe i applied for a job at a autobody shop and they let me learn everything, 1 day a week i went to a school for that kinda stuff and that costed me maybe 800 dollars a year, i got all the theory and got to put it into practice at my job. 

After i graduated they fired me because they didnt had enough work and i ended up working at spyker cars (.com) where they make 300.000 dollar super sports cars. Right now im working at a shop that paints trucks and stuff, pretty fun, they are learning me how to paint them and paint logo`s and shit. 

30.000 dollars...........damnnnnnn, what happened to getting of your ass and just convince the people at a good shop you wanna do it and learn and go from there? Im sure its wonderful to pull out some degree when applying for a job but if you cant do shit you cant do shit and over here they rather give people who can do it a job then people with just some piece of paper that costed 30grand :uh:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

No disrespect but i know about 8 people that went to wyotech and i did everything out of my garage and they have left this trade after spending all this money it dont take schooloing either u have it or u dont,bottom line. i did this all my life some people think it can all be learned in 8 months it takes trial and error, and alot of patience.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 1 2006, 11:36 AM~5161377
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> am i reading correctly that people actually pay 20 or 30 THOUSEND dollars to learn a trade and get a degree?????? my god here in my country in europe i applied for a job at a autobody shop and they let me learn everything, 1 day a week i went to a school for that kinda stuff and that costed me maybe 800 dollars a year, i got all the theory and got to put it into practice at my job.
> 
> ...


im not sure about everywhere in the us, but where i'm at, thats no longer a reality...

maybe if you start young(before high school), but even at that age, who is gonna pay a kid to learn?


the reality is that companies want to hire people that know what they're doing...

you wouldnt want to go to a barber shop and have someone that never cut hair cut yours
you wouldnt want to go to a tattoo parlor and have a virgn artist tattoo you...

of course you can practice while you're there, but that takes time and money-why would a shop spend money on training someone, when they can pay someone that already knows what to do and how to do it?

im in school right now for automotive technology, and i dont think it's a matter of what you'd like to know, it's more- what you're going to learn, and where you want to be in the future....

i dont know about wyotech, but my school is giving me an associates degree.. im taking business courses, english, math...... not just automotive, because it really wouldnt mean shit if you could fix a car, but you dont know how to charge per job.....

luckily, i have some experience in what im going to school for, and even though ive never taken automotive classes before now, im surprised at how much i know compared to some of the kids i got to school with....


times change- not everybody is willing to hire someone to train, i know i wouldnt want to...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 1 2006, 12:02 PM~5161481
> *No disrespect but i know about 8 people that went to wyotech and i did everything out of my garage and they have left this trade after spending all this money it dont take schooloing either u have it or u dont,bottom line. i did this all my life some people think it can all be learned in 8 months it takes trial and error, and alot of patience.
> *


they all probably went to school with the mentality that "if i show up, ill learn"

its much more than that.....

like i said, i go to school with kids that are there everyday but dont know shit...


i go to school, put everything into it, and go home and make sure i know what i learned that week.....

also, i have been doing this for a few years too, and for one- im surprised at what i didnt know, but at the same time- im surprised at what i do know...

i could drop out now and open a shop, but i'd rather take advantage of my investment now.. take tests, get certified, and then go job hunting......

you could pass all of your classes with flying colors, but get out in the field and not know whats going on

or, you could build shit in your backyard all your life, and be top shit at what you do- but how much of that is going to follow through if you decide to work at a dealership?.. they'd end up sending you to school for shit you might already know, if you're certified, they'd send you to school for shit you might never have learned building in your backyard.....


really, if you went to a school, bought the books, and read through them, you could learn all the shit that a regular graduate might know- most likely, you'd know more....

it all depends on how bad you want it, and what its worth to you......


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Apr 1 2006, 06:15 PM~5161533
> *im not sure about everywhere in the us, but where i'm at, thats no longer a reality...
> 
> maybe if you start young(before high school), but even at that age, who is gonna pay a kid to learn?
> ...





companies are willing to hire people with no experience but the willingness to learn because they can train people in their own way and teach them how to do it like they want. If you hire somebody who has been doing it for some years they might not do it the way the company likes it. 

Over here theres alot of shops for instance who always have a `student`employee because they know if they dont give people a chance, they end up with old employees in the long run and no new people......


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Apr 1 2006, 10:02 AM~5161481
> *No disrespect but i know about 8 people that went to wyotech and i did everything out of my garage and they have left this trade after spending all this money it dont take schooloing either u have it or u dont,bottom line. i did this all my life some people think it can all be learned in 8 months it takes trial and error, and alot of patience.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i was in the auto classin highschool and these guys from wyotech and UTI came to talk to us. i almost went. but instead i got a job at a honda shop and tried it out. i worked for about 2 weeks before i decided that i like to work on cars, but i dont like to fix other peoples problems. there is a difference, anyone looking to repair or work on cars for a living should get a job at a shop as a helper even if u only make 7 bucks just to see how it is. its hot, you get filthy, and u get frustrated. so i went into healthcare and i dont see myself doing anything else.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

how much dose prep guys make?


----------



## BetoB. (Sep 27, 2005)

i went to wyotech in 2004 and i learned a lot there. i already knew all the basic bodywork techniques cause i had two years of high school autobody and some college auto body classes, the reason i went to wyotech though was to learn the custom end of it. i dont know why everyone hates on the school? yea, it is expensive as hell, but you figure you learn and cram a lot of info into a short period of time so you can get out there and start doing your thing sooner. i will say this though, if you're wantin to just learn autobody, then go to a community college or somethin, but if you wanna learn custom bodywork and metal fabrication, i think wyotech is the way to go. i havent heard of any other schools that teach the custom stuff. UTI doesnt even have a custom body program.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Apprenticeships, internships, (or whatever you want to call them) without a prior education has gone the way of the 8-track and Betamax.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

This Kat here in town opened this big dollor hot rod shop, highered 2 guys from WyoTech..was all braggin about how he had 2 of the best recruits in the school...not even a month latter he let both go,said they we not worth much, you can teach tricks ,but talent is natural...I always thoght it was kinda funny to teach Kustom work,Kustom is making it different then everyone,your own ideas,your own style....the basics are necesary and can easy be learned for way less than $30,000....one community college here has autobody for around $700 a semester...or work your way up thru a body shop......or do it how i did,go to the store,buy a paint gun,airbrush,and some paint and paint everything you can find....


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Apr 1 2006, 02:24 PM~5161768
> *companies are willing to hire people with no experience but the willingness to learn because they can train people in their own way and teach them how to do it like they want. If you hire somebody who has been doing it for some years they might not do it the way the company likes it.
> 
> Over here theres alot of shops for instance who always have a `student`employee because they know if they dont give people a chance, they end up with old employees in the long run and no new people......
> *


its hard to find that over here...

they want to train someone with experience...

if they want to train somebody with no experience, they'd might as well be training their own kids...


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

i am going to Wyotech Penn. in October because if you want to enter in a career of cars, you are going to need somebody to show u that ur doin things right, or ur going to need some experience...............not EVERYBODY has enough experience for the shops, and not everybody can find somebody that will teach you......they want people that already kno what they are doing, not somebody they have to babysit like kindergarden and teach u everything.........i want to go because i want to learn all of the fundimentals, all the basics, take my knowledge and run wit it!!...............not everybody that goes into Wyotech thinks they are going to come a wizard n shit........people want to learn more about something they love doing.....whether its at Wyotech, UTI, community college or wutever........if u have the chance in life to do something........

..........DO IT!!!!! or you will have regrets 

my .02 cents.........   :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

hard to make a decision based on someone elses experience or knowledge. not everyone thinks the same. i know guys that i went to school with that everyone thought wouldnt make it, barely made it through school and came out of school landed a job and is making more than anyone who graduated. theres a difference between book smart, and hands on smart. just have to get your hands dirty and see if thats what u really want to do, it wasnt for me. i still love to work on rides, lift them add my custom touch, but wouldnt do it for a living, unless i own the place.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 3 2006, 08:35 PM~5173283
> *hard to make a decision based on someone elses experience or knowledge.  not everyone thinks the same. i know guys that i went to school with that everyone thought wouldnt make it, barely made it through school and came out of school landed a job and is making more than anyone who graduated.  theres a difference between book smart, and hands on smart. just have to get your hands dirty and see if thats what u really want to do, it wasnt for me. i still love to work on rides, lift them add my custom touch, but wouldnt do it for a living, unless i own the place.
> *


 :uh: Now STFU!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Apr 3 2006, 06:50 PM~5173396
> *:uh:  Now STFU!
> *


why u always following me :uh:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Apr 3 2006, 01:49 PM~5171701
> *do it how i did,go to the store,buy a paint gun,airbrush,and some paint and paint everything you can find....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*EastBayRyda925*

your build up came out nice plus you did all the bodywork yourself!!!mad props to you homie....i'll be the next homie to hold it down for the young homies :biggrin:


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 3 2006, 06:52 PM~5173793
> *EastBayRyda925
> 
> your build up came out nice plus you did all the bodywork yourself!!!mad props to you homie....i'll be the next homie to hold it down for the young homies  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man.........yea i did it all myself, but there is room for improvments, thats were wyotech will come into play

wich tech school u say u were going to again??


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

american hot rod showed guys who were from trade schools. they got let go, the shop manager gave some good comments about it.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Apr 4 2006, 06:44 PM~5179133
> *american hot rod showed guys who were from trade schools. they got let go, the shop manager  gave some good comments about it.
> *


lol....

i go to school with kids that are gonna end up like that....


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EastBayRyda925_@Apr 3 2006, 11:52 PM~5175232
> *Thanks man.........yea i did it all myself, but there is room for improvments, thats were wyotech will come into play
> 
> wich tech school u say u were going to again??
> *


miami lakes technical educational center


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

I GRADUATED FROM WYO TECH BACK IN 1991 I WAS THERE FOR 9 MONTHS I TOOK REFINISHING ,COLISSION AND TRIM.IT WAS A GOOD EXPERINCE BEING THERE ,NOW I HAVE MY OWN BODY SHOP THAT I OPENDED BACK IN 1994 AND STILL IN BUSINESS,AND ITS THE HOME OF THE 2007 LOWRIDER CAR OF THE YEAR.WE EVEN WORKED ON THE REPAINTING OF THE TRUCK OF T-








THE YEAR 2007 BEFORE VEGAS.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Did you end up repainting the entire car or did you just do some blending where you made the modifications ...........



What exactly did you have to do in order to capture the Lowrider of the year award -- is it mostly based on a point system & how many total accumulated points from the shows you do ????



What if you have a bad ass car & only want to show it here & there ??? I always wondered that ........................


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jul 15 2008, 11:06 PM~11099427
> *Did you end up repainting the entire car or did you just do some blending where you made the modifications ...........
> What exactly did you have to do in order to capture the Lowrider of the year award -- is it mostly based on a point system & how many total accumulated points from the shows you do ????
> What if you have a bad ass car & only want to show it here & there ??? I always wondered that ........................
> *



It doesn't matter. Correct me if I'm wrong, but in order to qualify for LOTY, you just need to win sweepstakes in any other show on the LRM Tour. Then, at the supershow, the qualifier with the highest overall points wins it. I think..... I haven't looked into this stuff in years, but that's how it works for bikes.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 15 2008, 09:32 PM~11099028
> *I GRADUATED FROM  WYO TECH BACK IN 1991 I WAS THERE FOR 9 MONTHS I TOOK REFINISHING ,COLISSION AND TRIM.IT WAS A GOOD EXPERINCE BEING THERE ,NOW I HAVE MY OWN BODY SHOP THAT I OPENDED BACK IN 1994 AND STILL IN BUSINESS,AND ITS THE HOME OF THE 2007 LOWRIDER CAR  OF THE YEAR.WE EVEN WORKED ON THE REPAINTING OF THE TRUCK OF T-
> 
> 
> ...


Que onda Orlando y Indio, lookn good homies. :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jul 15 2008, 09:06 PM~11099427
> *Did you end up repainting the entire car or did you just do some blending where you made the modifications ...........
> What exactly did you have to do in order to capture the Lowrider of the year award -- is it mostly based on a point system & how many total accumulated points from the shows you do ????
> What if you have a bad ass car & only want to show it here & there ??? I always wondered that ........................
> *


on the repainting ,no only the parts that were redone .and on the point systems as long you win one best of show on any lowrider show your good for the rest of the year .the point system they had was for the quaker state $10,000 prize.


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

well i think it could be a good course to take to sharpen up some skills and have the paper saying your certified...to make the dollar but ... to be a bad ass in customizing is all practice with trial and error.....i have a homie that went to wyo tech...and spent 30k....now is working in a lumber shop being someones slave instead of being his own boss....its each individual that can make it or break it.....


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

a guy i work with went to wyotech, cost 25k, he's as quick as a sack of rocks.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Jan 21 2005, 07:35 AM~2628145
> *Why are so many people going to this school ? Its seems as tho everyone & they grandma are going to this school to be these awsome painters & tip top bodymen or something.......
> 
> I would like to know who is out there telling these people that THEY are the ones who will take over the customizing field & they will becoeme the next best thing since sliced cheese............
> ...


They have people that go around to schools tellling the kids that this what wyotech has to offer and other shit. I'm learning to do shit on my own i don't need a school to teach me how to do shit :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 9 2008, 12:17 PM~12105200
> *They have people that go around to schools tellling the kids that this what wyotech has to offer and other shit.  I'm learning to do shit on my own i don't need a school to teach me how to do shit :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
thats the only way to learn IMHO, i am 100% self taught, i went from painting in my landlords garage, to being the head painter at 2 busy collision shops, now i own my own house, and with my reputation can basically choose my own destiny in the business  

for the record, the first car i painted for profit was one of my friends, i charged him 50 bucks, well thats what he paid for my mask!!!LOL


----------



## TheCaptain566 (Aug 2, 2007)

Body, paint and fabrication is a job for artist. Anyone can do it and skimp buy for an entire career in the collision industry.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheCaptain566_@Nov 9 2008, 05:44 PM~12107366
> *Body, paint and fabrication is a job for artist. Anyone can do it and skimp buy for an entire career in the collision industry.
> *


Good Point :biggrin:


----------



## BOXCHEV (Apr 13, 2007)

I thought about wyotech and uti, but after doing some searching I found a few topics on both schools on other forums and pretty much all of then did not like to school or didnt learn much at all.. Plus the cost is way up there for me since Im not trying to get a job doing body work/painting. I was just trying to learn the trade cause Its something I always wanted to get into and to keep cost down on when I do a build for a car myself. So now Im looking for a local shop I can get into to learn.


----------

